# sevgiyle kal and hoşça kal



## NightWindWhisper

"sevgiyle kal" seems to be an idiomatic saying Turkish people use, what does it mean?  I believe that there is an "older" form hoşça kal, would someone please explain the difference to me?  Thanks, S


----------



## avok

sevgiyle kal means : stay with love and it sounds girly and hoşça kal is by no means an older form.


----------



## ymisa

Hi,

"Hoşçakal" means goodbye and as avok says it is not an old form and is commonly used. I don't know where you've heard "Sevgiyle kal" but it is not really a phrase used in common everyday language. It sounds rather more suitable for ending a letter or a TV show or something, addressing an audience (plural form: "Sevgiyle kalın") but you wouldn't normally say it to someone in daily language.


----------



## NightWindWhisper

Thank you avok and ymisa  It was used as the ending of a letter that was sent to me the entire phrase was:   sevgiyle kal cos you deserve lots of it  What would be an appropriate sort of response at the end of my letter of response to her...?  Thanks again,  Steph


----------



## ymisa

Her letter ends in a nice way NightWindWhisper, but I can't offer a response for it myself, since there is no certain phrase as a response for "sevgiyle kal". She nicely says goodbye, wishing you love. Now that you know what it means, if you can come up with a response in English I'd be happy to translate it for you.


----------



## NightWindWhisper

Thanks ymisa....  How about "And may you find love and tranquility in your life, for you deserve lots of it too."


----------



## ymisa

"Ben de sana hayatında sevgi ve huzur dilerim, çünkü sen de bunu hak ediyorsun." (I wish you love and peace/tranquility in your life, because you deserve this,too.)" Not an exact translation, but I think it sounds better this way in Turkish.

Or you could say,
"Ben de hayatının sevgi ve huzur dolu olmasını dilerim, çünkü sen de bunu hak ediyorsun." (I wish you a life full of love and peace/tranquility, because you deserve this, too.") 

I think both versions would work, I personally would go with the second.


----------



## NightWindWhisper

Thanks ymisa...well done!


----------

